# Flame touches gas inlet pipe



## Adbox1001 (Jan 14, 2020)

First time using the gas fireplace in a condo. Got it lit, but I noticed that the flames lick  the gas inlet pipe. Is that safe?


----------



## coaly (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't know what appliance you have, but I would say that is not normal. Is this Natural Gas or Propane?
Is the tubing copper, aluminum or steel? Does it have two main burners? I don't see an air shutter / intake or much of a mixing tube on the burner.
Vented or unvented?

Are the flames blue down at the burner where they light at each hole in the burner tube?
Log placement is critical in all gas log sets. Flames should not touch logs or anything above them. That is called flame impingement. The heat is given up from the flame tips depositing carbon in the form of soot on logs or anything they touch. Installation manual will give log placement to prevent flame contact.

Gas burns with a blue flame when mixed with air properly, such as on a range top, oven or gas grill. When burned to resemble a wood fire it is detuned to burn richer with yellow flames above the blue. The blue is hotter and should burn off contaminates in the air created by the yellow flame tips.
Be sure the air intake on main burner tube is open and clean, some are adjustable. When open, enough air should mix creating the blue flame, then close just enough to produce yellow tips. It should not be yellow right down to the burner. Could be the photo not showing the proper color.


----------

